# Campy Bar End Shifter compatibility.



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am switching over a couple of my bikes to Campy's bar end shifters, and, keeping in mind that you can't count on what makes sense with many things in this hobby, I figured I would ask the dumb question and make sure that these were compatible with current 10 speed derailleurs. Since they are not switchable to friction I figured I better be certain.

Thanks guys


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

10 speed is 10 speed - all interchangeable.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a quick comment for anyone else looking at bar end shifters. I don't know where Campy thinks these will be mounted, but if you mount them at the end of drop bars, the right shifter cable Campy provides is too short. At least with a 58cm frame, you will have to buy an additional 105" cable to reach the RD.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a warning, Campy only made the 9 sp version in the old ratio. That's the one that worked with pre 2001 8 & 9 sp rear derailleurs. 10 sp should work with all 10 sp setups.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

chas0039 said:


> Just a quick comment for anyone else looking at bar end shifters. * I don't know where Campy thinks these will be mounted,* but if you mount them at the end of drop bars, the right shifter cable Campy provides is too short. At least with a 58cm frame, you will have to buy an additional 105" cable to reach the RD.


Campy thinks they'll be mounted at the end of aerobars on a TT/Tri bike, since that's been the major market for bar-end shifters this decade/century.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I got the new version from Ribble and it works, and $2 got the correct cable. My Ti frame is up and working like a charm.


----------

